# Got lucky this morning



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2017)

Nothing big but they will eat.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 11, 2017)

.308? 6.5? 5.56??


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2017)

It's a 308 


I'm tired, had to drag em both a little less than 100 yards and then pick em up to put on the wheeler.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice deer any way you look at it. I know many who would be over joyed to get some thing even close.

 Al


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 14, 2017)

Mmmm, deer chili! Looks like your freezer is about to fill up.


----------



## Czed (Jan 25, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Nothing big but they will eat.
> 
> View attachment 612049
> View attachment 612050


I feel I've seen this photo
On ********
Only it's been altered


----------



## Czed (Jan 25, 2019)

Czed said:


> I feel I've seen this photo
> On ********
> Only it's been altered


Sh


----------

